# Adware Flashget



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Hi.

I am paranoid about infections, probably why I get almost none......BUT,
I have been getting something called _Adware Flashget_, rated medium for spreading (Eeeewwwww) and "Very Low" re damage, but I do not like it.

I get rid of it, it comes back.

Researching it, I see it creates a long list of reg keys/root tbingies. But it's never created a desktop link as I read it does.....I also have a list of directories & subs it says it creates. I do C it in hijack this and keep deleting it.....but it doesn't stay deleted.
My question is.....if I manually deleted the reg keys, would this help? if not, wut would? Or.....do I have to go on allowing this creepy to enter my system and just go on getting rid of it?

Thanks much,
Jill


----------



## fredmh (May 2, 2006)

Hello Ariesjill:


Please read this thread


Please download HijackThis . This program will help us 
determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Double-click on the file you just downloaded. Click 
on the "Unzip" button to install. It will by default install to the directory - C:\PROGRAM FILES\HIJACKTHIS\ 
Run a scan and save the log file. Do not fix anything in HijackThis since they may be harmless. 
*Make sure to include the System information at the top of the log as well.* 


Post your HJT log in HJT Log Help Forum
and an analyst will help you.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Hi*

Hi, Fred,
thanks much for responding to my thread. Only problem is....I've run Hijack This forever on 3 systems---it's one of my basics....& I have good sense re what 2 add to ignore list and what 2 delete.....and mostly, when I scan, I get nothing. As I just did.

So I like have nothing to post.......maybe except ignore list. but what I can do.....is paste a link to where I read and learned about this very low damage thingy I do not like.....and hope this might help.

http://www.bitdefender.com/VIRUS-144154-en--Application.Adware.Flashget.H.html

Also, I just found this:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FlashGet

I am sure I never dowloaded this as a utility......so am little confused.
Again, it is not currently in my system.....my desktop, but I C it comes back. Please let me know what else I can supply if something....anything.

Also plewase note: among my stamples are also all on your list, Ad-Aware, Spybot, AOL Spyware, AWC which alsohas excellent anti mal component. Important to share that only by visiting HouseCall---which I do with both active systems once a week just as uber net.....did I discover this thing. And.....I just bought their antimal because of it.

thanks,
Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Pls C Screenshot*

Hi, Again,

Well....gotta say, the only antimal I ever bought & fully intend 2 keep (as opposed to all my freewares which I luv and also donate 2)....and did not hate is this Cillin HouseCall one. Only bought it couple of hours ago, I was that impressed. they also gave me $10 off offer after I downloaded the trial version. It totally worked.

Again, this creepy thingy is back; none of my other utilities picks it up including Hijack this; my new one does, .....course it also saw one of my savers as a spy.....so who knows, right?

I am pasting a screenshot of my last scan and U will C the creepy:3-suspici which I expanded to reveal more info. I think it's this administration and I am on some kind of watch list, OK?:winkgrin: 

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Update*

Hi, Again,

I am reporting that
1) the flashget creepy as per above has not returned.....which I take as V good sign.

2) My new (and FABULOUS) Trend Micro antimal, which I accused above as having mistaken one of my savers for an insect was not, in fact mistaken! There was some insect which attached itself to the saver. I emailed Serene screen but couldn't wait, so deleted the saver entirely, downloaded new one, keyed in code and saver working and insect gone.

If things erode, I will post again.
Thanks!
Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Insect is Back*

Hi,

Sorry to report the flash insect is back....shows up on scans in registry with my new antimal, I delete/kill it.

Could this be something related to Flash Player/ Is there some way I can preclude it forever? Find it on my own?

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Pls C attached*

OK, I try to do as much as I can on my own.....Googled this insect and came upon more info from mcAfee database. I think this is the insect. Also forwarded what i could 2 housecall, whatevah, my new antimal which catches this evil thingy.

So.......I am even more sickened by this than 10 mins ago, OK? And hope someone weigs in on all this, but am about to try wut they suggested, disabling sys restore, rebooting and then enabling it. I C no downside 2 trying this. 

I would also like 2 know where this came from??????? Obviously. It's it sintent really is to plant thingies which can steal your passwords......I will hunt them down with a swat team:4-zap: & put them in:jail: . OK, in my mind, anyhow.

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Ahah! Small detective making Progress*

OK, small detective making progress: I now C I DID, in fact, identify the creepy in this McAfee malware base……because little while back, I had icon suddenly appear on taskbar….blue & white, “Installshield update Mgr.”

This…..is one of the sources listed under the first insect of the two as per thumbnail!

I have no clue….and no longer care. Now I am only about killing, OK?

In the interim, I downloaded Stinger and let it run. Took 2 days. And…..it found…NOTHING. I am not as dumb as I look; do not tell me there is no insect, trend micro says there is, and it keeps coming back, OK?,

And it is called Phyllis something…..and you think I do not remember her from HS? Jealous and angry she was….and, apparently still IS! I FORGET nothing, OK? I do believe, PHYLLIS snuck into MY Luci (new, cloned HDD)…..and is still in rage because she did not make cheerleading squad!

But I think I tracked her down, found the silver crucifix or whatevah it is….& drove it thru her heart, via the above (should she move onto YOUR SYSTEM, YOU CAN DO THE SAME). I will now continue to scan for her FlashGet AKA…..over and over…..and C if she is dead or not. 

I think I failed 2 attach the important screenshot......making the connection between my insect and where she came from. will now do this.

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*I Killed Phyllis*

OK, it appears I killed Phyllis......sys retore back on.....many scans and it appears she is dead.

But have seen way too many Jamie Lee Curtis movies to relax. Now understand that she came in with some update in Update Mgr. So turned that off in Control Panel.....no more automatic (C attached).

Now, when I look for updates manually, I will know if she wakens from the dead, I will know that & also where she lives and I will hotfix her into oblivion (doncha just luuuuuvvv Windows-based systems?) and then apprise everyone in her homebase. (Bring it ON, Ok?)

I just got bigger.
Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Living Dead Update*

Hello.

I am posting this in the event it might help others....which I can't imagine it will not (but you nevah know, OK?)

1) Phyllis....just like all those films I hate but agree 2 go see.....came back from the dead.

2) Given I had just bought Trend Micro Anti-Spy......the only one of my gazillion utiities which picked her up, I emailed their tech support with details and plea to HELP ME KILL PHYLLIS....OR WHICHEVAH aka SHE MAY BE USING.

3) Interesting 2 note, that when I would scan with HouseCall....and then Panda, they picked up NOTHING. But I heard the "buzzing" and knew at least one insect was lurking.

4) i RECEIVED THIS BACK FROM AN ACTUAL HUMAN:

Dear Valued Client,

Greetings!

Please visit this link to run an online free spyware scan http://www.spywareguide.com/txt_onlinescan.html

1. Once on the website, you'll see the big "CLICK HERE TO SCAN" don't click on it. but instead click on the "CLICK HERE" on the "If nothing happens, or if you are using a browser other than Internet Explorer.."
2. It'll ask you what you'd like to do with the file, just choose "SAVE".
3. On the "SAVE IN" location choose your "DESKTOP" then click on "SAVE"
4. after the download is complete, You'll see the X icon on your desktop. Double-click on it.
5. It'll initialize it's scan and when it finds things that it can remove, just click on the "REMOVE IT" button.
6. Restart the computer once it's finished scanning. You may need to run the scan a couple of times so that it can detect all the spyware / adware programs you may have on your computer.
7. Notifications about the spyware, trojans, and adware should be gone.



It is beneficial for our records to be up to date, by simply REPLYING back to this email. Please let me know if I was able to resolve your concern(s) so I may formally close this case for you. A simple "Close this case" note would do.

Please do not hesitate to contact us back should you have any further concerns. I have listed below other means of how you can be able to reach us. Have a nice day.

Sincerely Yours
Consumer Support Team
TrendLabs HQ, Trend Micro Incorporated

NOTE: In order for us to have a history of our correspondence and help us process your inquiry faster, please do not delete the subject and the contents of this email.

If you have any comments with our support, please contact: [email protected]
{dELETED THE TECH'S NAME AND MY PERSONAL INFO FOR PRIVACY AND STUFF]

*******************************************
5) Visited this site I'd never heard of; downloaded the Active X; scanned....at warpspeed. It found two things, one of which was attached to my Atomic Clock.

I let the software delete both, rebooted as it asked me to.....scaned again, and NOW EVERYTHING SEEMS TO BE CLEAN AS WHISTLE.

But U nevah know. And I haven't even addressed my laptop which I need to do right now.....after sending heartfelt thanks to this human at Trend Micro; nothing will ever even come close to the human brain and sensibility. Certainly not WINDOWS, oK?:3-thumbup 
Jill


----------

